# Little bugs on cucumber



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I put a new slice of blanched cucumber into the tank every day for the BN in my tank. Today, I was inspecting the piece that was in the tank over night, and there are these really small dots moving about on the cucumber. They don't look like shrimplets, nor is it possible for there to be BN babies. Could they possibly indicate scuds forming? I would take a photo, but all you would see is a regular piece of cucumber as the brown dots are really small.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

How fast are the things moving? They could be baby snails.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

They were moving at a constant speed as if you were to draw a line slowly with a pencil. I recall seeing a pond snail in the tank before.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

could be any kind of organism that can start to grow in any tank over time. 

I actually wish I had something like this growing in my tanks as I plan to breed neon tetras soon and will have to grow my own tiny food source.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Should I have left the cucumber in the tank for it to grow? I've been advised to throw out uneaten vegetables after 24 hrs.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

without knowing what it is, you are probably best off not helping it. You don't know if it is good or bad.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Fwiw, I've noticed snails tend to swarm on veggies.. and newborn pond or ramshorn snails are really tiny and move very slowly. So it's reasonable to think they might be snails. But I'd remove uneaten veggies after the 24 hours anyway and whatever was on it would go with it. Better safe than sorry, as pyrrolin said.


----------

